# A6 C6 Temperature Gauge?



## Autobahn Package (Jun 17, 2010)

On the older C5 platform there was an oil temperature gauge. The C6 doesn't have one on the cluster. Is there anyway to bring it up on the digital display screen?


----------



## Allbacore (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, I turnde it on, by coding my clusterto "RS" model. Now I have on Maxidot new menu where there is oil temperature and split times


----------

